# The eagle (or should I say PUPPY) has landed!!!! Pic HEAVY



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally, after waiting over 6 months, I proudly introduce Berlin vom Spartanville! 7 weeks 6 days old! Just landed a little over an hour ago, of course in the middle of a blizzard  But boy does he love the snow! And his kong bone

Zeke is indifferent, as I suspected he would be.

I *love *this little fluffball! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

The pictures are hard to tell but he's pretty dark  I'm going to try to get some better pictures once he settles in


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

OMG!!!!!! What absolutely sweet pics of him cuddled up to Zeke....way TOO cute!!!!!! and the one of him looking up to you (you?)

congrats!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

VERY cute!!! Yep, Zeke looks as if he's saying "WHAT IS THIS ON ME!" LOL..


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Very cute! Looks like the puppy made himself comfortable curled up beside Zeke


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Better pictures now that we're a little settled in :wub:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats!! He's really cute! Can you share his pedigree? My boy has bloodline through that kennel.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Way too cute!! Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

Anubis_Star said:


> Better pictures now that we're a little settled in :wub:


Help! Whale attack!  This picture is priceless. Absolutely adorable and gorgeous puppy.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Eeeek what a little chunker! He is so cute!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations! He's a real cutie, I thought about you today and wondered if his flight in was going to make it.
I'm glad he's home safe with you


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> Congratulations! He's a real cutie, I thought about you today and wondered if his flight in was going to make it.
> I'm glad he's home safe with you


Thank you! Haha yeah I think we were lucky it was an early flight, landed about 9:45 am. They actually started cancelling all the other flights after that. Drive to DIA wasn't bad at all until we hit Pena, and then the wind made visibility next to nothing. My mother and sister were suppose to fly out this afternoon to catch a cruise ship in Florida tomorrow afternoon, flight was cancelled so they rented a car and have to drive to Omaha to catch a flight and make it out there in time!



gsdlover91 said:


> Eeeek what a little chunker! He is so cute!


He is SO huge!!! 17 lbs  lol Zeke was a tiny puppy, only 9 lbs at that age. And those paws, HUGE


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

BTW here's his pedigree 

Berlin vom Spartanville


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't know how he's comfortable at all! LOL but he's out


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Yep, the Frankie lines are in my guy, too!


----------



## leahgrattonE (Mar 8, 2013)

The puppy always looks sleepy. Cutie!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

What a little fatty! So cute!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Anubis_Star said:


> I don't know how he's comfortable at all! LOL but he's out


This is so cute it should be illegal!!!  You have a puppy that sleeps too?!?!? My puppy is/was so broken!!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!!! SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Eeeeeeek, so much cuteness!!

Zeke looks shellshocked, LOL!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Adorable!!! & the looks he gives the camera spells TROUBLE! haha have fun with this one!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Jag said:


> This is so cute it should be illegal!!!  You have a puppy that sleeps too?!?!? My puppy is/was so broken!!


HAHA my puppy is/was broken too then.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

I love the pictures. He's insanely adorable!!! How lucky are you?!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

too cute!!! wait....he sleeps?!?!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Adorable! Can't wait to see how he grows!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Well he's been sleeping this weekend. But that's probably the trauma from plane ride and new house and first vet appointment 

He's already getting a little attitude. I knew it was too good to be true to expect ANOTHER perfect puppy like Zeke was  Crate training last night was a little rough but not too horrible, he only whined and cried for 30 minutes before finally falling asleep. And boy is he a TALKER


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Anubis_Star said:


> Well he's been sleeping this weekend. But that's probably the trauma from plane ride and new house and first vet appointment
> 
> He's already getting a little attitude. I knew it was too good to be true to expect ANOTHER perfect puppy like Zeke was  Crate training last night was a little rough but not too horrible, he only whined and cried for 30 minutes before finally falling asleep. And boy is he a TALKER


I bet he wouldn't have kept you up if you'd just let him sleep in bed with you!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Congrats on the new puppy


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I was gonna say if he sleeps, he's defective! puppies dont sleep! sheesh! adorable little shark. Cant wait for my pup!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats on the gorgeous new addition, now you have two handsome boys. :wub:


----------

